# 2002 Merlin Extra Light -Whats it Worth



## JBRC51 (Sep 8, 2006)

With less than 2,000 miles in good shape what is it worth:

2002 MERLIN EXTRALIGHT ROAD BIKE

56 CM. WITH TIME CARBON FORK

10 SP. CAMPY CHORUS GROUP WITH CAMPY RECORD CRANKS

KSYRIUM RIMS W/ MAVIC HUBS

FI'ZIK SADDLE

TI SEAT POST

PROFILE LAVA OS STEM WITH EASTON EC 90 CARBON BARS


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*E-bay Value*

As my handle implies, I am a Merlin fan. Currently own a Cielo and Cyrene. I also like to follow them on e-bay to see what they eventually sell for. If your bike is in excellent condition, I would guess your bike would be worth between $1500 to 2,000. There have been a lot of Merlins listed on RBR, but they don't seem to be moving very quickly. I would also consider Craigslist in your area to see if you get any bites. I sold a Merlin Agilis last month, it was listed on the Denver Craigslist, but I sold it to a guy in New York who really wanted that model Merlin. Heck, for the right price, maybe I would be interested.


----------

